# Wildcat Trail Review



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Went to Boggs this weekend and test drove the new Wildcat Trail. I'll start off with the good by saying for a 50" bike that thing will go.. The 700 motor in it has just over 60hp and it's VERY peppy. Top speed was about 62mph. With the weight to hp ratio it will dust an 800 rzr all day.. We got to ride about 20 minutes of trails and it was very easy to mauneuver with no power steering. The throttle response was as good as you could ask for. Interior was well layed out and everthing was easily accessible. Very comfortable. Now for the down side. Cab was kinda small and my knee kept hitting the door but it is a 50"..... Several people said the same thing. Arctic Cat is now gonna put padding on the doors to try and remedy this after all this feedback we gave them. Only 10" of ground clearance from the factory.. Other than that no other real issues I could see with them. Bigger tires to fix the ground clearance and some padding on those doors and I think they will sell quite a few of these, especially for 10k.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Interesting. Thanks for the review!


----------



## bamabrute85 (Jan 13, 2014)

How tall are you J2? I was interested in them but I noticed people saying if you're over 6'1" you'll probably be uncomfortable. I'm 6'3"-6'4" so I'm thinking it's a no go for me.


----------

